

Missing the point: The real stakes in the smartphone wars - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=2061

======
willz
He is obsessed with "being open" - that's the only "point", all other people
are "missing the point".

Ask the phone users, TV users, ... do they care? They didn't miss any point,
they just want a better phone, open or not open doesn't matter.

Ask Google, if they care about "open", why not open source Google search?

